# Bitch on heat, how to calm her?



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

My poor Tia is desparate. Brandy, the male has been castrated about a month ago and Tia cannot understand why he isn't interested.

I'm keeping them separate when I'm not around as I've been told there is still a chance of pregnancy. 

The problem is she is going crazy, humping me, my husband, Brandy, the sofa, she's whining, yapping at us, crying, she can't settle at all.

When she was in rescue she would chew her tail, (kennel stress) she's doing that now. She was used for breeding with the dog I have so I guess she's never been without when in the mood.

I've tried playing with her, she's had a long walk, she's not interested in having a chew or anything like that.

What can I do for the poor girl?  Can I give her rescue remedy?

She's going to be spayed in 3 months but we had to wait for her to have a season.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Poor girl. Yes give her rescue remedy it might help but it won't hurt.
I'm surprised she came from rescue entire but there may be good reasons.
All I can say is just try to put up with it - Brandy may be better at a friend's if possible - as it will be the last time.

Sgurr


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

She's worse tonight, I did give her rescue remedy last night and it seemed to do the trick, not working at all tonight
I'm just very worried that this isn't normal


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm no expert by any means but I have heard that lessening her food and upping her exercise should help


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

She's had two long walks today and hasn't eaten anything


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

She's now had to be put on vallium, shes also wearing a Buster collar to stop her chewing her tail and legs. I cannot wait for this season to be over, it's driving her totally crazy, poor thing.

To spey or not to spey? No question here.


----------



## adriano (Aug 21, 2008)

hi; what's the rescue remedy,i didin't understand sorry i'm italian (vet),i hope it's not an hormonal therapy,isin't it? it wouldn't be a good idea. Have you tryed to ask your vet for something different from valium? (valium lasts not for long time and the strong effect is only if givn in massive dose sometimes); there are others kind of safe sedatives.
If you need an advise: ([email protected])
bye


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

adriano said:


> hi; what's the rescue remedy,i didin't understand sorry i'm italian (vet),i hope it's not an hormonal therapy,isin't it? it wouldn't be a good idea. Have you tryed to ask your vet for something different from valium? (valium lasts not for long time and the strong effect is only if givn in massive dose sometimes); there are others kind of safe sedatives.
> If you need an advise: ([email protected])
> bye


Rescue remedy is a natural flower based remedy which can be used on humans and pets

What is Rescue Remedy? - Bach Remedies - RESCUE - your inner calm on call!

Becky


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

adriano said:


> hi; what's the rescue remedy,i didin't understand sorry i'm italian (vet),i hope it's not an hormonal therapy,isin't it? it wouldn't be a good idea. Have you tryed to ask your vet for something different from valium? (valium lasts not for long time and the strong effect is only if givn in massive dose sometimes); there are others kind of safe sedatives.
> If you need an advise: ([email protected])
> bye


We hat to take her back to the vet as the vallium had almost no effect (the vet had prescribed the vallium in the first place BTW) and she was worse, really upset.

The vet decided to give her Acepromazine (ACP) and also after some advice she decided to give her a hormone injection to suppress her season. She said it might not work as she is already into her season but thought it would be worth a try.

She is calmer now and dozes for up to an hour at a time, she ate her food tonight for the first time for a few days which is a big relief.

just a couple more days of this (accepting) stage of her season to go even if the hormones don't work so she should start to feel much better soon.

An awful few days  but looking up a little now.


----------



## adriano (Aug 21, 2008)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> Rescue remedy is a natural flower based remedy which can be used on humans and pets
> 
> What is Rescue Remedy? - Bach Remedies - RESCUE - your inner calm on call!
> 
> Becky


Ah ok Rebecca! thanks.


----------



## adriano (Aug 21, 2008)

lizzieloo said:


> We hat to take her back to the vet as the vallium had almost no effect (the vet had prescribed the vallium in the first place BTW) and she was worse, really upset.
> 
> The vet decided to give her Acepromazine (ACP) and also after some advice she decided to give her a hormone injection to suppress her season. She said it might not work as she is already into her season but thought it would be worth a try.
> 
> ...


ok Acepromazina is a good idea,but try to use the most little dose possible to obtain the wanted tranquillizer effect. About the hormones i suggest you for the next time of looking for another solution,that kind of hormones could pontentially give tumors! See you soon


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

adriano said:


> ok Acepromazina is a good idea,but try to use the most little dose possible to obtain the wanted tranquillizer effect. About the hormones i suggest you for the next time of looking for another solution,that kind of hormones could pontentially give tumors! See you soon


I think the OP is looking at getting the bitch speyed before her next season, but had to wait for this one to be over first 

I'm pleased things are starting to look a little brighter for you and your bitch. I can't begin to imagine all the upset you have been through the last few weeks. At least there will be a light at the end of your tunnel now. Good luck with the dogs, they are very lucky to have you


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

Blaxen said:


> I'm pleased things are starting to look a little brighter for you and your bitch. I can't begin to imagine all the upset you have been through the last few weeks. At least there will be a light at the end of your tunnel now. Good luck with the dogs, they are very lucky to have you


Thanks Blaxen. 

Tia's just about back to normal now, we went for a lovely walk down to the river this evening, lots of splashing about in the huge puddles left on the floodplain with a tennis ball.

Really was a very awful week but we're out of the woods now.

PHEW!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Raspberry leaf. Look in health food shop. A hormone sorter.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I know you said the problem is sorted now, and that's great. However, just a point I'd like to make about sedatives for dogs. They might make the dog appear happier/camler, but they are not making the dog calmer. All they are doing is reducing the dogs ability to react to the situation, so the dog will still be upset, just quiet and upset. 

I think, to be honest, in your situation, you're doing the right thing by spaying.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes i agree, the tranquilizer is masking the symptoms of 'internal hormone havoc'. Spaying is the answer. Poor little lady


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

jackson said:


> I know you said the problem is sorted now, and that's great. However, just a point I'd like to make about sedatives for dogs. They might make the dog appear happier/camler, but they are not making the dog calmer. All they are doing is reducing the dogs ability to react to the situation, so the dog will still be upset, just quiet and upset.
> 
> I think, to be honest, in your situation, you're doing the right thing by spaying.


ive got a DAP plug in from the vets which is spose calm hormones and behaviour problems ... they could always try this


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

IIf you check dorwoods I think they do a natural remedy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

coolkat said:


> Raspberry leaf. Look in health food shop. A hormone sorter.


I have read this before somewhere but I understandt this also strengthens the uterus should a mating be planned. Assuming it does both then???
regards
sue


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

'raspberry leaf tablets during a season, as this helps cleanse the uterus. ' quoted by someone else a couple of days ago on this pets forum.

If you go up to search and type in raspberry leaf it will bring up all posts on the subject. You might need to scroll down a bit but the words you are searching for are always highlighted in red. 

Very useful as it can save a lot of time waiting for someone to reply if you start a new thread.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

coolkat said:


> 'raspberry leaf tablets during a season, as this helps cleanse the uterus. ' quoted by someone else a couple of days ago on this pets forum.
> 
> If you go up to search and type in raspberry leaf it will bring up all posts on the subject. You might need to scroll down a bit but the words you are searching for are always highlighted in red.
> 
> Very useful as it can save a lot of time waiting for someone to reply if you start a new thread.


it was me, but I have never heard of it having any hormonal or calming effect.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

NO i know but a few have. I was just showing how to search for things. It does come up in the searches.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

About the sedatives, seriously she HAD to have sedatives, it's not something I'd do lightly, she was hurting herself and was so distressed. I've never seen a dog so unhappy.

I understand that it wasn't a cure but she had to have a season before we could have her speyed. Shed been heavily bred from in the past.

Saying that she would still have been in turmoil although sedated may be true but it at least allowed her to sleep which she hadn't done for a couple of days.

It's easy to say it's the wrong thing to do but we had no choice, even the vet said she'd seen nothing like it before.

here she is with her best friend, she's back to this now.  she's the brindle.


----------

